

It's Entrepreneurship Week at Stanford - Some Talks Free & Open To Public - gprisament
http://eweek.stanford.edu/

======
abi
Are the talks really interesting? Can someone point them out to me because I
can't find any that seem good.

------
oakenshield
Looks very interesting. Does anybody know if any of it is going to be webcast?

